# Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?



## lollo (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe einige Fische im Teich die eingeflogen sein müssen. :?

       

Die Zeichnung auf dem Kopf von oben, könnte zur Identifizierung beitragen.
Der Rest der Kleinen (Bild 3 und 4) sind Goldfische im jugendlichen Alter.


----------



## LotP (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

würde auf __ giebel tippen


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo lollo

da würde ich mich LotP anschliessen. Das scheinen einfach nur farblose Goldis , also __ Giebel zu sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hi Troll,

__ Giebel sind keine ungefärbten Goldfische, Beides sind zwar nahe verwandte, aber eigenständige Arten

@Lollo: Hat der Kleine Barteln? (der Maulwinkel ist auf dem ersten Foto leider nicht ganz so deutlich) Die Rückenflosse sieht nämlich sehr stark nach Karpfen aus, auch die Kopfoberseite kommt da eher hin

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Frank,


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> @Lollo: Hat der Kleine Barteln ?


Barteln habe ich keine gesehen, und ausschließen können wir auch noch nicht umgefärbte Goldfische.
Vielleicht kann man es hier besser erkennen.


----------



## lollo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Leute,

Frank ist ein paar Tage ausspannen, dass soll aber nicht heißen, dass sich bis dahin keiner mehr seinen Kopf zerbricht. 

Gibt es denn keinen, der diese Fische mit solch einer Zeichnung, von oben auf den Fisch betrachtet, (erster Beitrag) schon mal gesehen hat.

Nicht das ich hinterher einen neuen Namen für den Fisch erfinden muss. 

Im Netz konnte ich bisher nichts entdecken, wobei da manche Bilder zur Identifizierung nichts beitragen könnten.


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo!

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich auch so einen Fisch im Teich. Und wußte nicht wo er her ist. 
Werd mal heute abend gucken ob ich noch ein Bild von ihm haben.

Habs schon. Wir hatten da keine Goldfische mehr im Teich. Das Findelkind ist aber leider gestorben. Somit konnten wir nicht sehen was daraus geworden wäre.
Das Bild ist vom 1.10.2010 also noch ein Baby vielleicht 3-4 cm groß.


----------



## lollo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Vera,

könnte von der Form und Größe her passen.

Das Eigentümliche dabei ist, dass ich mir keine neuen Fische oder Pflanzen zugelegt habe,
und bei mir ist es nicht ein einzelner Fisch, sondern ca. 10 bis 15 Stück, und in der Größe gering unterschiedlich groß.
Also dann doch fliegende Fische.


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Lollo!
Sieht wirklich genauso aus. Bei mir war es nur einer. Und ich habe auch keine Ahnung woher er kam. Aber wenn es bei Dir so viele sind?
Vielleicht kennt doch noch jemand eine Möglichkeit woher und vor allem was!?
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

hallo an die rätselnden!

genau so einen habe ich neulich bei mir gefunden, allerdings lag er tot am ufer. __ giebel liegt schon nah. vermutlich von __ reiher oder katze rausgeholt und verloren. ich habe auch keine ahnung woher er kam, da ich sonst nur goldfische, blauorfen und rotfedern eingesetzt habe. aber ich habe so die theorie, dass dieser fisch als laich (an einer neuen pflanze oder am schenkel eines frosches klebend) zu mir gelangt und dann in meinem teich geschlüpft sein muss. gleiches ist nämlich in meinem früher unbewohnten pflanzenteich mal passiert. dort hatte ich  nie fische eingesetzt, und dort wohnt nun seit zwei jahren ein alter weiser scheuer fisch, den ich (zunächst war er dunkel) erst als __ graskarpfen ansah. dieses jahr ist er nun ziemlich schnell von dunkel über gestreift zu knallorange geworden, so dass es nur ein goldie aus meinem fischteich sein kann. kann eigentlich auch nur per pflanze oder kescher in eiform zugezogen sein ;-)
lg ina


----------



## lollo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube die Auflösung selbst gefunden zu haben, nachdem ich das (1. Bild) von Markus (Doc)
gesehen habe. (habe es mir mal kurz ausgeliehen Markus)

  
Hier ist beim linken Ghost, 1. Bild, die Zeichnung genau so wie bei meinen Kleinen.

  
Das sind dann die Eltern, wobei die Zeichnung nicht so ausgeprägt ist, ist bei den Jungfischen ebenfalls unterschiedlich. Diese sind schon einige Jahre im Teich und sind wahrscheinlich im letzten Jahr zum ersten mal geschlechtsreif gewesen, und haben dann zum ersten mal gep... ehm, gefischt.


----------



## Sunny23 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Ihr ober Fischexperten!! Ich würde sagen eure sonderbaren Fische sind so genannte __ Shubunkin! Hatte ich auch mal im Teich !! Vermehren sich wie die Kanickel!!! gibts in Farbe oder in Grau/ braun!!!


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*



Sunny23 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr ober Fischexperten!!


Hallo,

der erste Beitrag, und dann solche Aussage, dass kommt hier bestimmt gut an. 

Weißt du überhaupt welche Fische gemeint sind? 
__ Shubunkin habe ich definitiv keine im Teich (siehe Profil) und das mir dann ca. 10 Stück zugeflogen sind, glaube ich eh nicht.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Lollo,

man kann auf den Fotos keine Barteln erkennen (ich zumindest nicht). Daher würde ich Koi ausschließen...

Kannst Du denn ausschließen, dass Dir jemand ein paar Fische in den Teich "gekippt" hat? Oder Pflanzen?


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was haben wir den hier für eingeflogene Fische?*

Hallo Annett,

ja, ich kann ausschließen das mir jemand etwas hinein gekippt hat, dass Grundstück ist eingezäunt und mit einer hohen Hecke versehen dadurch ist der Teich nicht einsehbar, da hinter dem Haus liegend, und nachts läuft ein vierbeiniger Wächter übers Grundstück, und der ist bissig.

Pflanzen hatte ich im letzten Jahr keine neuen bezogen, und beim Abfischen der Goldis im Frühjahr habe ich diese dann als ziemlich klein nicht ins Netz bekommen.

Da sie seit Anfang 2011 an Größe zugelegt haben, werde ich jetzt mal versuchen einen größeren zu fangen, um festzustellen ob sie tatsächlich Barteln haben, oder nicht. Dieses hatte ich beim ersten Fotoshooting gar nicht berücksichtigt, da ich ja nicht von Koi ausgegangen bin.

Zählen konnte ich sie allerdings schon, da sie meistens zusammen schwimmen, und auch in der Sonne stehen, es sind ca. 12 -15 Stück.

Werde dann vom nächsten Fotoshooting berichten.


----------

